# Proposals to finance Longterm Nursing Home care for the elderly.



## ajapale (13 Dec 2006)

Does anyone understand how these proposals (Proposals to finance Longterm Nursing Home care for the elderly) will work in practice? Where can I find information on the scheme?


----------



## johndoe64 (13 Dec 2006)

*Re: Mary Harneys Proposals to finance Longterm Nursing Home care for the elderly.*

this any good?
[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (13 Dec 2006)

Thanks JD,

Im reproducing the hse material here:


> *Minister Announces Fair Deal on Long-Term Nursing Home Care
> *
> 
> *11th December 2006
> ...


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2006)

It looks like a much better system than the current one. Ms Harney is to be congratulated.


----------



## Marie (13 Dec 2006)

Looks _magnificent! _It will be interesting to see if it can be implemented without most of the financial allocation being absorbed in administration and the means-testing implicit in the plan.


----------



## mf1 (14 Dec 2006)

I spoke to a near hysterical client yesterday whose 90 year old mother had quite recently lapsed  into severe senility.  He was trying to find a long term care facility/nursing home and was told by the HSE that there are currently only 4 HSE beds available for medical card holders. They are full and there is a waiting list. To 2008 

As I see it the  biggest problem with the new proposals is that there are simply not enough beds.  Is there any proposal to increase the number of beds available? Unless  there is then the proposed scheme will fail. And families will face the awful task of (a) trying to find somewhere anywhere that will take an elderly parent in need  of acute care and (b) paying through the nose for it. 

Please tell  me I'm wrong on this one. 

mf


----------



## Gordanus (15 Dec 2006)

I have to say I'd like to see the community resources in place to enable people stay in their own homes as long as possible.  Home helps, Meals on Wheels, Day Centres, Public Health Nurses for a  'twilight' service (getting up and ready in the morning, getting to bed at night), Occupational Therapists to assess the home and recommend what adaptations need to be made (and the back-up to do so), funding to provide maintenance on homes that may be going into disrepair, a community 'warden' to respond to night-time calls...........  The services at present are derisory and so much falls back on the family, if there even is a family in Ireland; and unfortunately it mostly falls on daughters and many of them are still working and have their own families to look after too.  A Home Help for an hour a fortnight is not enough.......and the HH service are having great difficulty recruiting at present.    We'll see (but I wouldn't hold my  breath.)


----------



## Trampas (16 Dec 2006)

I Think This Is Thin End Of The Wedge. If Passed Could It Mean That Someone Who Needed Surgery Or Such Like  Could Have Charges Against Their Home ?


----------



## Purple (18 Dec 2006)

Trampas said:


> If Passed Could It Mean That Someone Who Needed Surgery Or Such Like  Could Have Charges Against Their Home ?


 No. 
What's with all the capital letters?


----------



## Gordanus (18 Dec 2006)

TBH, & AFAIK, it could be a whatchamacallit - where you use the First Letter of Every Word.............ITTITEOTW.


----------

